# Genova è mia moglie. La città di Fabrizio De André.



## brenin (22 Novembre 2017)

*Genova è mia moglie. La città di Fabrizio De André.*

*Genova per Faber*

                Sulle tracce di De André nella città che era per lui una moglie: un libro fotografico dove la sua immagine  non compare, ma si avverte l’eco della sua voce.






                             I tetti di ardesia del centro storico di Genova













 




​



Non è un libro su Fabrizio De André. E neppure un libro sulla Genova di De André. Gli autori tagliano corto e nell’incipit affermano, spiazzanti, che «questo è il primo libro fotografico su Fabrizio De André in cui non c’è una sola immagine di Fabrizio De André». Come per miracolo, però, ognuna delle fotografie, tutte scattate quasi vent’anni dopo la scomparsa del cantautore, è permeata dall’eco della sua voce e della sua musica e impregnata dei sapori e dei profumi della sua terra. Ne nasce un itinerario originale del capoluogo ligure, che non è più la città di Faber, ma potrebbe ancora esserlo. Una città in qualche modo come l’avrebbe vista Fabrizio che a Genova è nato e ha vissuto per oltre trent’anni.    



Anni fondamentali per la sua formazione di uomo e di artista: dall’asilo all’Università, i primi amici, quelli della vita, gli amori, la prima moglie, il primo figlio, le prime esibizioni in pubblico. Genova, sostengono Patrizia Traverso (foto) e Stefano Tettamanti (testi) nel bel libro edito da Rizzoli in arrivo in libreria, non è soltanto il luogo di nascita di De André, e neanche semplicemente il posto delle sue radici: è il suo luogo dell’anima, la sua città interiore. Ricco di curiosità, riflessioni e aneddoti, il volume è un susseguirsi di sorprese, a iniziare dal titolo:  _Genova è mia moglie. La città di Fabrizio De André_. Citazione di una frase di Fabrizio - «A Genova ritornerò volentieri, perché Genova è mia moglie» - che, come scrive Dori Ghezzi nella prefazione, è una sorta di calcio d’inizio del libro.  

Un inedito Fabrizio De André raccontato da foto uniche che catturano la sua Genova e dialogano con le sue parole. Un viaggio straordinario che esce dai percorsi stereotipati e attraversa l’anima di una città ricca di umanità e poesia. Una Genova aperta, coraggiosa, capace di rischiare, città laboratorio, imprevedibile e orgogliosamente diversa, che negli ultimi anni ha finito col rattrappirsi su sé stessa. Sulle sue paure e le sue incertezze, sui suoi flebili luoghi comuni. Come quello del centro storico più grande d’Europa: parodia del ghetto malfamato, ricco e decaduto, ma pregno di umanità, da propinare a visitatori pigri. Insieme allo stereotipo di «posto degli ultimi» poeticamente cantato da De André. Un Faber normalizzato, ridotto a santino imbalsamato, da consumare con una striscia di focaccia e un barattolo di pesto, a uso di un turismo usa e getta. 

Perché è vero che il cantautore si immergeva nell’umanità dolente e gaudente dei vicoli, uscendone con un suo originale e poetico bagaglio al quale attingere negli anni. Ma Fabrizio è qualcosa di più, che va oltre gli schemi e le banalizzazioni. La sua Genova abbraccia i paesaggi della città aperta, larga, ventosa e soleggiata, accarezzata dal mare, ammorbidita dai monti e flagellata dalle piogge. Percorre i quartieri borghesi e marinari a Levante, quelli operai a Ponente. Sorvola Sestri Ponente e Pegli, il Righi e la Foce, Boccadasse e Nervi. 

Scrivono Tettamanti e Traverso: «Un luogo comune vuole che le bellezze di Genova siano nascoste, da scoprire con fatiche e patimenti. Mica vero: la grande bellezza di Genova è lì davanti agli occhi di tutti. Basta tenerli aperti». Come faceva Faber. 

da La Stampa di oggi


----------



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2017)

la moglie o la puttana?


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2017)

genova è mia madre.
leggere ascoltando la disperata genovesità di faber in creuza de ma

https://youtu.be/KoVxtw5V3GQ


----------



## brenin (24 Novembre 2017)

Un pensiero anche a Bruno Lauzi

ma se ghe pensu bruno lauzi - YouTube

Bruno Lauzi - O frigideiro - YouTube


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Un pensiero anche a Bruno Lauzi
> 
> ma se ghe pensu bruno lauzi - YouTube
> 
> Bruno Lauzi - O frigideiro - YouTube


e allora tenco , bindi e paoli dove li mettiamo?
sarà la macaia che li rende tutti così malinconici?
[video=youtube_share;KM-YsasxsLc]https://youtu.be/KM-YsasxsLc[/video]


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2017)

in compenso con villaggio qualche risata c'è stata.
hanno scritto insieme questa[video=youtube_share;5ZFbFyyFICs]https://youtu.be/5ZFbFyyFICs[/video]


----------



## brenin (24 Novembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora tenco , bindi e paoli dove li mettiamo?
> sarà la macaia che li rende tutti così malinconici?
> [video=youtube_share;KM-YsasxsLc]https://youtu.be/KM-YsasxsLc[/video]


Mi hai bruciato sul tempo,impossibile dimenticare anche gli altri grandi  artisti della celeberrima scuola cantautorale genovese....

Non dimentichiamo, oltre la macaia, anche il mugugno.... ( curioso il sito dedicato da alcuni genovesi proprio al mugugno https://www.ilmugugnogenovese.it/ ed a tante curiosità sulla città e non solo ).

tra l'altro, anche i russi usano la parola belin ( identica pronuncia ) solo in occasioni che generano disappunto od esclamazione.

breve OT : Hai visitato o visiterai la mostra dedicata a Picasso a Palazzo Ducale ?


----------

